# Carousel not working?



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

Is the carousel broke again? It seems to be missing.

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 17, 2022)

Parts on backorder 

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

Didn't pay the fuel bill maybe? Lol

Keith,  I'll send you a pic I just took...showed up on my TV. Had to rewind the tv...made me laugh.


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2022)

shipping container is now $25K...lol


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

It came loose from its moorings and rolled off somewhere or other. I'm sure they'll find it before too long.


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

See? I told you


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

DougE said:


> See? I told you


Did you see the size of that chicken!

It's a movie quote lol. The size of the chuck roast thread made me think of it


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jul 21, 2022)

Carousel, what Carousel?​


----------

